# Never used a nail gun. Help!



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

I borrowed a Bostich 6 gallon pancake compressor and 3 guns for a project. No instructions though. I believe it is this kit. http://www.amazon.com/Bostitch-Fact...ompressor/dp/B002UNMPEO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_misc_2


I am having a tough time getting the nail depth dialed in. What does the knob on the back of the gun do? It doesn't seem like it does anything...? How do I "max out" the nail driving capacity? 

I plan on doing toe kicks, shoes, coves and quarter rounds for a kitchen remodel. Should I plan on adjusting the depth between between material?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok you have three differant guns, which one are you using?
Should be using the trim gun.
There should be a + and a - sign on the knob. + is more depth.
What's the pressure on the tank? There should be two gauges. The one on the left is the tank pressure and the one on the right is the pressure to the hose. If the knobs not working then the pressure may be to low.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

I have tried all three guns. I used the finish (16 gauge I think) nailer on a changing table project with good results. Better than testing actually for some reason. 

I planned on using the brad nailer (18 gauge I think) for the kitchen. I'm open to suggestion though. I have never used air tools before. 

There isnt a + or - indication, just arrows. I imagine it's right = more driving depth and left = less. The wheel on the back of the brad driver will turn forever. The finish nailer feels much tighter. Either way, the little wheel on the front seems to do more for the depth than the on on the back.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The only gun your going to need for the jobs needed is a finish gun. I own two brad nailers and have never once used them.


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

joecaption said:


> The only gun your going to need for the jobs needed is a finish gun. I own two brad nailers and have never once used them.



The finish nailer currently loaded with 2" nails. Is that too much for the small trim pieces? Should I get some shorter nails? or is 2" a good length? 

Thanks for the help. I am trying to feel this out without screwing up my trim pieces.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

2" is to long for trim, try 1-1/2" or better yet 1-1/4"


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Fyi, those dials with the arrows on the top of the guns that just spin,They allow you to direct the air that's released when you fire the gun away from you/your face.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the length of the nail your using depends on the thickness of the material you are working with... the thicker the material the longer the nail required

the depth adjust should be up front on the gun around teh trigger or near the nose. as for the thing on the back that sounds like your talking about the exhaust port. definitely try dialing up the air pressure on the compressor as well


----------

